
The snarling contempt behind the media's fake news hysteria - mudil
http://theweek.com/articles/663436/snarling-contempt-behind-medias-fake-news-hysteria
======
marcus_holmes
The "deplorables" get the vote, too, no matter that they have "wrong" opinions
and "deny" facts.

